# Alçak



## FlyingBird

Can someone give me some sentences with word 'alçak' as examples please?


----------



## Muttaki

"...
Arkadaş, yurduma alçakları uğratma sakın;
Siper et gövdeni, dursun bu hayâsızca akın.
..."

İstiklal Marşı


----------



## ancalimon

The main meaning of "alçak" is "low".

Uçak alçaktan uçuyor. The plane is flying low.


----------



## FlyingBird

ancalimon said:


> The main meaning of "alçak" is "low".
> 
> Uçak alçaktan uçuyor. The plane is flying low.


Hala pek iyi anlamıyorum ama cevabınız için teşekkürler 

Yani 'alçak' ile 'düşük' arasındaki fark nedir?


Some examples with word 'düşük' would also help


----------



## Muttaki

If someone is doing a bad thing but a really bad thing despite knowing what he or she is doing, that person would be alçak. This term is a serious one. You wouldnt say it as a joke or someting. I dont know exactly the difference with düşük but alçak is used more in those kind of situations.


----------



## ancalimon

düşük means low as in "low level", "low speed", "low intelligence"
alçak means low as in "low altitude", "low (not high) mountain", "short (not high) table"


----------



## namik80

You may say "alçak" to anybody for insulting. That means; sneaky, scum.

In Muttaki's poem is an example of it.


----------



## ancalimon

namik80 said:


> You may say "alçak" to anybody for insulting. That means; sneaky, scum.
> 
> In Muttaki's poem is an example of it.



Actually "alçak" means "low" as in English "low" insult.


----------



## FlyingBird

ancalimon said:


> Actually "alçak" means "low" as in English "low" insult.


Yardım ettiğiniz için teşekkür ediyorum, daha birkaç sorum var.

Your intelligence is very low=Akıllın çok *alçak*/*düşük*
Your behaviour is on very low level=Davranışın çok *alçak*/*düşük* bir düzeyde

Bu cümleleri nasıl çevirirdiniz?

Benim çevirim doğru mu?  Hangi kelimeyi koyayım, alçak yoksa düşük?


----------



## Black4blue

FlyingBird said:


> Yardım ettiğiniz için teşekkür ediyorum, daha birkaç sorum var.
> 
> Your intelligence is very low=Akıllın çok *alçak*/*düşük*
> Your behaviour is on very low level=Davranışın çok *alçak*/*düşük* bir düzeyde
> 
> Bu cümleleri nasıl çevirirdiniz?
> 
> Benim çevirim doğru mu?  Hangi kelimeyi koyayım, alçak yoksa düşük?



First of all, it is *aklın* not *akıllın*.
The first sentence can be translated as "_Aklın çok kıt. / Zekan çok düşük._" (we don't say "_aklın düşük_/_alçak"_)
The second one is _"(Senin) seviyen çok düşük."_

Both of those sentences have bad meanings, as you know.

***One thing: If you say "_bu davranışın çok alçak/alçakça_", this would mean _sneaky, sordid, ignoble._


----------

